# 1 hour flash sale is happening today!



## CEM Store (Jan 20, 2012)

Here it is:, for 1 HOUR, all products at the store will be marked down drastically in price! Be quick, though...every 10 minutes, the discounts come down.

Starting at 60% off for the first ten minutes!!
60 minutes left = 60% off
50 minutes left = 50% off
40 minutes left = 40% off
30 minutes left = 30% off
20 minutes left = 20% off
10 minutes left = 10% off 

This starts at 8pm est so be ready.

CEM


----------



## CEM Store (Jan 20, 2012)

btw a new thread for the sale will be in the Anabolic Zone.


----------

